# Big Hammock WMA



## hosedragger (Oct 6, 2005)

Hey, I'm doing a contracting job in Statesboro ,Georgia and it's gonna keep me down there for a couple of weeks. I noticed that Big Hammock WMA is only about 30 miles away. As you know, us hunters are going to try and slip a couple of hours in the woods no matter what, so I was wondering if anyone could point me in the right direction to maybe arrow a deer or a hog. I won't have much time to scout, so any help would definately be apreciated.


----------



## DCarter001 (Oct 7, 2005)

I posted a reply to a similar question in the WMA section of the forum a few days ago.  It is also listed under Big Hammock, check it out.  If they are getting the rain we are getting right now, you'll need hip waders!


----------

